# Reel too free on clicker



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

When I'm trolling large lures, I like to have my reel set to clicker, so that if I have any hits, the line can pay out, let the fish run free, until I am ready to throw the catch, and have the drag punch home the hook, when the rod is in both hands. When using the larger lures, and Im sure that if I had a live bait on, there would be almost constant pay out of line, unless I paddle really slow. I have been thinking about using one of my leashes, connected to a bulldog clip to the line, to restrain the line a bit more, and pop off when the fish hits. 
Does anyone else have any thoughts on this one, or should I always leave the reel engaged, with soft drag, and thump my thumb on the spool to hook the fish. I must admit, that when I am using an egg beater, the drag is already fairly firm, and the fish tend to self hook.

Cheers all, Andybear :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

andybear said:


> I have been thinking about using one of my leashes, connected to a bulldog clip to the line, to restrain the line a bit more, and pop off when the fish hits.


Andy we used to just make our own clips and they were simple and worked OK.

Two pieces of wood about the size of a clothes peg, a piece of match or a cutoff nail across as a pivot point, and the lot wound with a postal red rubber band, the more winds or less to adjust the clamping pressure on the line.

From one end both of the pieces were drilled and had a cord to the boat, and when we put the line in to clamp we put a piece of toilet paper around the line to protect it from our clip jaws.

In those days only clips available were fancy outrigger clips, and these basic ones do the job as good


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Richo,

Thanks for that. I think I might rig a bulldog clip, and pad it so that it does not do the line any harm. Ive got some around the place somewhere.

Cheers and good fishin' Andybear :lol:


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Andy

Just using the clicker only as a line pay-out restraint will probably end up in your getting a huge bird's nest one of these days when you get hit by a fast running tuna or mackerel. I'd strongly recommend that you troll with the reel in gear and the clicker engaged. If you wish, you can back off the drag a little, and crank it up after you pick up the rod, at which tine you also disengage the clicker. The drag also helps to set the hooks so I usually troll with my drag pretty much at the highest setting for the line b/s.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Sunshiner.

Thanks for your advice, I might try the clip, on my lighter rig, and in gear on my heavier rig...... must really make sure the leashes are on though! I have not lost a rod or reel fishing so far...... *I wasn't supposed to say that was I?* 

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------

